# Where's the best place to get 35-ft HDMI cable? (cheap and fast)



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

Where's the best place to get 35-ft HDMI cable? (cheap and fast)

Can I buy it from one of the forum sponsors? If so, which one?

Is 35-ft HDMI too long between HR10 and front projector?

Thanks!


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Leila said:


> Where's the best place to get 35-ft HDMI cable? (cheap and fast)


MonoPrice.com


> Is 35-ft HDMI too long between HR10 and front projector?


No.


----------



## Craig540 (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.cablewholesale.com/catalog/hdmianddvicable.htm

I use them for all my long cable needs with no problems.


----------



## TomB (Apr 28, 2000)

According to the AVS forum discussion, monoprice.com is 'insanely cheap', and I can say that the cables I have purchased from them seem indistinguishable from the high dollar ones I have bought elsewhere.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

I prefer http://www.ehdmi.com

You can choose the gauge of the wire (28, 26, 24, and 22 - just like Monoprice.com) and they have some rated for in-wall use. They also have great Decora HDMI wall plates for $13. These plates have a small cable that extends out the back which helps make the bend when you stuff everything in. The cables I received from them seem to be of extremely high quality.

Jim H.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

I purchased a 30 foot HDMI cable about a year ago, but it would not work. The TV kept re-syncing the picture. I have tried the cable on two different TVs and two different HR10-250 with the same results. Both HR10-250s work fine with a 12 foot HDMI cable. I read somewhere that the max distance for an HDMI connection was about 25 feet.
http://www.bluejeanscable.com/articles/whats-the-matter-with-hdmi.htm


----------



## Nomarian (May 5, 2004)

I actually purchased a 22 AWG HDMI cable from Monoprice for a run from my rack to the ceiling mounted projector and have no problems at all.

Make sure you get the lowest guage wire you can, which in this case was the 22 AWG silver plated cable.

The bluejeans site was talking about a higher gauge cable when they stated the 25 foot rule, so a lower guage cable will let you go longer lengths.


----------



## Mr Pieces (Mar 26, 2001)

I always use Monoprice.com for my HDMI and Toslink cable needs. (just bought 3 this week!) They ahve the best prices and the quality is outstanding! They usually ship same day and don't rape you on shipping charges.

Brian


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I know everyone has their favorite ... mine is RiteAV.com. I see a 33' "premium" HDMI cable on there for $70.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

windracer said:


> I know everyone has their favorite ... mine is RiteAV.com. I see a 33' "premium" HDMI cable on there for $70.


I can't find what gauge wire it uses. Can you?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

No, that's a good question. The 9' one I bought is what I would consider "normal" thickness (not Monster cable-like thickness). Not sure what that translates to in terms of wire gauge.


----------



## jmorgis (Jul 21, 2004)

I am currently running 40' HDMI->DVI cable from hy HR10-250 without any issues...So 35' feet should be fine

John


----------



## jjmpeters (Dec 22, 2001)

Monoprice.com I purchased a 50 foot HDMI cable from them for my office's PC to drive a remote LCD display. Price was about $100 shipped and the picture is perfect.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies! 

As long as I'm asking, is 50ft or 60ft too long? I'm trying to relocated my projector and the only way to hide all the cables is to go around a wall...

Thanks!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

For a good quality cable with decent sized conductors, that should be ok.


----------

